# The Cuban Cigar Advocate



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Can anyone give me a heads up on this group? I understand it to be an internet based group but that is pretty much the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## Lusi (Jan 1, 2000)

Lamar,

I don't know much about the group, but you'll notice they have their own link at KL, which might shed some light on the recent award received by KL, but I don't know. When I emailed Rony abt the link (at least a year ago), he told me it was a private group and wasn't very informative. I understand it's an internet board that's private. That's all I know.

Best,
Brit


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Thanks Brit for the info. I also found out about them through KL and it seems as though you have gotten farther than I have.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

As stated Cuban Cigar Advocate is a private cigar bulletin board. I understand they are a small and selective bunch. I wonder what signifigance their mention is.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

It was said in his email that the group is by invitation only.

I guess we wern't invited


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

Forgive me for my ignorance, but what, may I ask, is KL?


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

I think KL is a cigar shop in Havana.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Neither KL or cuban cigar advocate are located in Havana. LOL @ cigartexan, I thought all private bbs are by invitation only. If not wouldn't that kind of make them public? Not being sure of the requirements to get in, it appears to be a basic MSN group with restricted access.

That CCA link appeared on KLs website about 6 months ago. I don't think it leads anywhere even if you are a cuban cigar advocate member. It's just a logo from what I understand.

What I'd like to know, is what was awarded? What the competition consisted of? How many people we are talking about, and who put the award together. I'd never heard of the award until I got the email, and don't see anything on-line about previous winners, judges, prizes. Was Habanos SA or anyone noteworthy involved?


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

while i am not in the group, i do know some members of the group ... it's basically a cigar discussion group for beautiful naked women who don't want to be harassed by a bunch of male, sex starved cigar smoking perverts... and no, dawn is not a member- so feel free to continue to harass her. i think "KL" is their secret code, and i think it stands for KunniLingus.


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

robmcd said:


> * i think "KL" is their secret code, and i think it stands for KunniLingus.  *


:r


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

*Here's what I know*

CCA is on a free MSN based website that anyone can start. They have around 89 members who enjoy cigars like members on other cigar BB's.

"Our friend" for whatever reason, gives them special benefits. For instance, It's a fact their logo DOES link somewhere. It links to a 5% discount for them and for them only. They were also getting a referral fee for new customers that they brought on- a percentage for all sales from those customers. "Our friend" also has given them full paid trips to his country as most heard about last summer. If there were another trip, it wouldn't be a surprise if CCA members comprised the list. CCA members also get special selections of cigars that others don't get. Someone hand picks the cigars for CCA that are for CCA only. The rest of the customers fend for themselves with off the shelf picks.

Who is CCA? Just a group of guys on a free MSN website. Its membership certainly doesn't consist of anything above and beyond any other cigar BB though some there might think differently. Some have known each other for a few years. A few go to Cuba on occasion and come back with info about upcoming cigars a few weeks in advance (as at other sites). The manager and some members of CCA look at prestige as being very important (not that this is unlike other sites as well) and this e-mail that went out certainly feeds that.

With all of those benefits, it was wise for the manager to create this "award" for "our friend". Any cigar BB site could create an "award" for whatever and have as much relevance as this "award".

Looks like everyone who is buying from "our friend" is helping to subsidize benefits including free trips, special picks, cigar discounts, referral fee's, broadcast exposure, for this "country club" free MSN bb site. That's too bad consideration how much support they get from all of the other great sites out there and how good of a vendor he can be. In fact, it's plain wrong.


----------



## Musashi (Dec 4, 2003)

I heard almost the same story elsewhere. 
Interesting if true.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Whoa. That is what I suspected and at the same time feared.

So basically an 87 member MSN group issued KL an award? You made it sound like it is possible that this award could be in returning the favor on some type of discount. I was a bit suspicious about the prestige of this particular award from the beginning.

Reading above I'm thinking you just said the 87 member group is getting a discount or some kind of exclusivity and people like me make that possible through our normal non-exclusive purchases?

Hmm, maybe "my friend" as you put it, is not exactly my friend after all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

He's certainly a good vendor, but this elevated special treatment above all other sites, when it's those other sites who make up the base of his business, isn't respectful to his overall customer base.


----------



## Musashi (Dec 4, 2003)

e-mail sent.....


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Yep. Same sad story, sounds like what they "advocate" is all others subsidize their discounts and privileges.:fu


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

I don't see much happening at http://groups.msn.com/TheCubanCigarEnthusiast/general.msnw

We have the best group here anyway 

j


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Yeah yeah, bysureyoubetcha, must be run by Yawnie Yawnson because it is a real yawner.:s


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Sounds like they never adopted a "no snob" policy. Pretty good move by the retailer though!


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

Am I the only person on the planet that can see what is going on here?


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey Pinhead, CCA is a "private" BB. The personal and professional affairs and relationships between KL and any members (group or individuals) is of no business of yours or anyone else for that matter. I find your posts to be in really poor taste since it is full of rumors and unsubstantiated claims. Start getting your facts straight before posting.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I am wondering...how would our LLG respond to a little KunnyLingus? If the logos were to come together, perhaps that what his smile is all about?


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Nobody on this site is really all that concerned about anything, besides getting along with people on this board.

I know of no one who is a professional journalist nor writer by trade on this site either. So getting the facts straight doesn't mean anything. It may to attorneys and others, but I do not care if a fellow LLG knows how to spell sigar. We are here to share the joy of the leaf.

But to be upset over a private BB? Then to Flame on this site? C'mon, it's nothing really. The only way to find out about the unknown is to speculate and ask questions. LOOSEN UP!

PS sirwinston, Naw I see it, but it's kinda funny.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Wonder why Pinhead was registered earlier today and now is not? Was a SoCal location


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Snake snake


----------



## Musashi (Dec 4, 2003)

There's not much to say it's true or not true

 

But with the e-mail that went out, it's only natural to speculate.

With that e-mail and the logo that links somewhere, something's up. If what's stated it even somewhat true, maybe other boards could ask for the same treatment?

Either way, it's just info on the internet, And like all info in the computer world it can be taken with a grain of salt. It's not the end of the world and nothing to get uptight about.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

> sirwinston- Am I the only person on the planet that can see what is going on here?


sirwinston, it's over my head. care to explain for us dummies?

 
jimmy


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

sirwinston said:


> *Am I the only person on the planet that can see what is going on here? *


 You got me...care to elaborate?


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

One more thing, the vendor in question is very upset by all these rumors. They have an excellent reputation of treating all members with the highest level of customer service and they treat all members with the same level of service.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Okay, now I am lost, and getting a little pissed.

Can anyone explain why I have gotten 7 Private Messages about this post...all from brand spankin' new members to this forum?

Can anyone explain why these new members all want this post deleted?

Can anyone explain why one of the members claimed to be so concerned that he had posted in this thread that he asked to be deleted as a member of this board...the same dau he had signed up?

What is someone trying to pull here? Hopefully a gorilla that has been around this board for awhile can fill in my somewhat dim head!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I must admit Paul, that I am in the dark as much as anyone on this one because I truly believe that KL is a cigar shop in Havana However, piecing together the rumors and theories, it appears that there are members with multiple memberships to various boards, some of which benefit somewhat from the mysterious KL link that does not work for me.

Turf wars are such that everyone loses. If there is a positive in this, perhaps our friend may consider extending his gracious ways to members of this board also being the wise businessman that he is. At any rate, we can all loosen up a notch on this one because this issue certainly is not worth losing a Gorilla over.

Pinhead, you do have the right to express your opinions freely and we have the responsibility to treat your opinions with dignity and respect. Come on back, grab a branch and make yourself feel at home.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I agree that Pinhead should get his facts straight before posting.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

too friggin funny...


Guest Viewing Thread The Cuban Cigar Advocate 07:27 AM 
Guest Viewing Thread The Cuban Cigar Advocate 07:29 AM 
Guest Viewing Thread The Cuban Cigar Advocate 07:23 AM


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

snake, snaaakeee


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

who is this vendor? or is that unanswerable in the open forum?
jimmy


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey folks,
Over on the CW board , we expereinced a similar type of attempt.
It came from a particular group who hang out at at another bbs who uses the initals of CA.
It got snuffed it out prior to creating issues. 

Nuff said..
Hb


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

That guest you see could have been me. I've read this board for some time and finally decided I'd go ahead and attempt to dive in. So yes I'm new. And I think because I didn't want cookies, everytime I look at the board I'm a guest, because it forces me to log in as it did when I selected to reply right here. Maybe one day I'll get a better grasp of the features of the board etc. as I try to participate more!

As for this topic I'm a bit confused too. Originally I thought there would be some clarification as to what the email meant. Obviously other people got the email if it is what I'm thinking of. I hopped on this subject because I guess my curiosity got the best of me. This is not going to start something hostile with the company I hope. That wasn't really what I was hoping to learn. I understood one of the two entities above to be huge and the other insignificant. At least the little bit that had previously been explained to me sounded that way. As far as this new guy goes, if I missed something or participated in stepping on toes that should not have been I apoligize.


----------



## shortsmoke (Dec 6, 2003)

so a business known as Keep lighting gives a few people on another BB a discount either due to a personnal acquantance or volume of cigars. 

I may be wrong but that is the vendors choice and something for all of us to aspire to. Heck, we all get cut a little slack at something during our lives. A free coffee here, a good value on a car there. Just part of life.

Being jealous of others is also, sadly, part of some peoples lives.

:sb


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

Time Warner/AOL gives a discount to GM employees up around where my sister lives. The Vorizen Wireless telephone tycoons give a discount to everyone that is on the payroll with my employer (don't you just hate me) McDonalds gives a discount to older folks and the YMCA gives a discount to poor people. Shortsmoke may just be on to something...


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

shortsmoke said:


> *so a business known as Keep lighting gives a few people on another BB a discount either due to a personnal acquantance or volume of cigars.
> 
> I may be wrong but that is the vendors choice and something for all of us to aspire to. Heck, we all get cut a little slack at something during our lives. A free coffee here, a good value on a car there. Just part of life.
> 
> ...


 I couldn't agree more. If this is simply about a vendor giving a group a discount...so be it...no big deal. I get discounts on Thursdays at our local car wash!

The reaction has been unreal though, as I have now gotten 11 PM about this thread!


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

It is bizarre, when I first joined this board I was wondering if cigars were just "big cigarettes"!  

Most of the resentment and heat here is from newbies. Who seem to have an intimate knowledge of how the inside workings of private cigar BBs and retailers conduct business. :r 

It was just an innocent question. With some innocent replies and some guilty replies. Obviously we got into somebody's rice bowl. 

I would take all this with an elevator grain of salt. No harm, No foul. For me neither exsist anymore. What was I talking about?


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

*"so a business known as Keep lighting gives a few people on another BB a discount either due to a personnal acquantance or volume of cigars."*

I agree that it is not a big of a deal, and is business as usual. With me it all started with why did I recieve an email that didn't make a lick of sense to me.

What I observed here is a couple of people respond in a manner as if this is some big deal. Things like "get the facts straight" make someone like me think there is something factual there - it just needs to be straight - what ever straight is. The reading I've done here before leads me to believe that if something were outright false this bunch aren't the shy type who would hold off on calling it & the person responsible a bold faced lie & liar.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Really guys, before you post crazy horse$hit about discounts and other wild ideas, you should get your facts straight (with the exception of Dave, he was close). Here is the truth of the matter:

CCA is a group of militants hell-bent on assassinating Castro and taking over Cuba. They will shut down all exporting of cigars and increase production, keeping them all for themselves. Following that, they will renounce the heritage of such annoying Cubans as Gloria Estefan and Bob Vila. This is the reason for the lack of participation on their BB, they have been busy planning.

It is our duty as LLGs to thwart their efforts and take Cuba ourselves, ensuring that all people, regardless of which BB they pledge their allegiance to, have the opportunity to enjoy Cuban cigars.

Here is the only known picture of the members (not suitable for work, wife, grandmother, clergy, etc.):

http://www.beautyinmusic.com/assets/artists_large_pics/bolivian_militia.jpg


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I couldn't agree more. You have my total support in burning down Cuba...one leaf at a time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2003)

Boo Hoo........give it a rest guys. Now I remember why I quit posting here a long time ago. :fu


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

so why post now?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

AAlmeter where do I sign up??   :r 

Just my .02 but from what I can see this thread has hit a nerve with quite a few people... mostly as I see it from those who use the BB in question.

This thread was started simply as an innocent question... as the BB is so secretive the members of the BB should only expect to have issues like this arise. Rather than the members simply coming out and explaining themselves (although I do not believe this should be a requirement of them) they remain secretive and only add to the inquistion of many, many more people- hence the activity on this thread. It has become a major focus here with those people from the BB in question basing their entire opinion of CS on a few sarcastic statements jokes and not looking beyond this one post. The members here are not secretive and are quite open with their opinions... maybe that is what has them on edge as they are not use to it??

My opinion (take it or leave it) is that if you want to sign up to CS simply to argue on one thread, please post on your own BB as CS is much more than that. Take an afternoon and look at some of the other 3700 threads and 29,000 posts. Maybe you will see that the people here are much more than a small selective group and more of a large diverse group of people interested in talking about cigars & life- trust me you'll see if you take the time to read!

Also... if you haven't read the 1st page when coming to club stogie please see below-

"With thousands of dedicated users, Club Stogie Forums has become the premier spot on the internet to talk about cigars and life. With great information and good humored users, an educational and welcoming atmosphere is always waiting!"


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Well said my friend.


----------

